# Use 2 speakers per room or 1 speaker?



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to be building a new home and I want to put ceiling speakers in every room. I would like to put 2 speakers in every room, but is it necessary to have 2 speakers in each room? 

When doing a whole house sound system should each room have 2 speakers for stereo or will 1 speaker in each room work just fine?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

easytim said:


> I'm going to be building a new home and I want to put ceiling speakers in every room. I would like to put 2 speakers in every room, but is it necessary to have 2 speakers in each room?
> 
> When doing a whole house sound system should each room have 2 speakers for stereo or will 1 speaker in each room work just fine?


Overall, 2 speakers tend to sound better for stereo - elevator music is bad enough.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree. While many use a single Speaker, it sounds much better when using two and getting Stereo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Two is the way to go, if you only use one you are missing half the signal when using stereo sources and it will sound funny.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Always best to start with the best you can afford, as adding other speakers later would be a hassle, especially if you didn't like the sound of one speaker. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for your input, I value it :wave:


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Two is the way to go, if you only use one you are missing half the signal when using stereo sources and it will sound funny.


 I would have to use mono


----------

